# Paar ICQ vragen  --> edit, moet zijn IRC vragen

## Führer

k heb al een poosje zitten zoeken op het net, maar wil graag een paar dingen weten omtrent ICQ. Menig tweaker zit daar al eeuwen mee te werken, maar ik vooralsnog niet.

Ik wil graag het volgende weten:

- Ik lees dat ICQ niet zo veilig schijnt te zijn. Alles is te beveiligen zoals je wilt wellicht maar is dit echt zo'n onveilig protocol?

- Ik werk graag in terminals/console (lichte programma's like fluxbox  :Smile:  ) omdat ik dit snel en effectief vind. Dus geen eyecandy prog. (Dus geen Gaim/Kopete wat ook ICQ ondersteund, maar ook echt ICQ only) Ik heb wel een aantal prog. gevonden (http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue2/m2icq1.html), maar vroeg me af wat welke jullie gebruiken dat ook stable onder AMD64 is?

- Misschien wel de stomste vraag  :Embarassed:  , maar kan ik ook een ICQ-account aanmaken met dit programma? Of hoe doe je dat onder linux?

Alvast veel dank voor de respons!Last edited by Führer on Thu Jun 02, 2005 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEdder

ik gebruik centericq als console client, werkt echt fijn.

----------

## Führer

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> ik gebruik centericq als console client, werkt echt fijn.

 

Ziet er veelbelovend uit op de homepage van centericq. Ben hem aan het emergen. Nu mijn 2 andere vragen nog beantwoord krijgen  :Laughing: 

 EDIT:

wat moet ik hier invullen wanneer ik geen server draai?

Communications                                                                                                                                                          

 SMTP server : localhost:25                            SMTP zo laten staan?                                                                                                                                       

 HTTP proxy server :                                      Proxy niks waarschijnlijk 

 Enable peer-to-peer communications : no       Peer-to-peer op yes?Last edited by Führer on Thu Jun 02, 2005 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEdder

Security weet ik niks van, met centericq heb ik nooit geprobeerd een accoutn aan te maken, dus niet zeker of het kan/goed werkt. Je kan in ieder geval via web eentje aanmaken: http://www.icq.com/register/

----------

## garo

Het onveilige van icq en msn is dat er geen encryptie opzit en dat men je gesprekken kan meelezen. Het jabber protocol heeft wel encryptie.

Bitlbee is een goed programma, het speelt een IRC-server en msn/jabber/icq client. Je verbindt je gewoon met het server programma vanuit een irc client (irssi als je graag in de console werkt) en dan kan je chatten met msn, jabber en icq (ook yahoo en anderen zijn ondersteund dacht ik). Bitlbee en irssi zitten alletwee in portage, maar bitlbee hoef je niet te installeren, er zijn ook publieke servers waarmee je je kan verbinden (dan heb je wel geen encryptie meer als je met jabber werkt).

----------

## Führer

 *garo wrote:*   

> Het onveilige van icq en msn is dat er geen encryptie opzit en dat men je gesprekken kan meelezen. Het jabber protocol heeft wel encryptie.
> 
> Bitlbee is een goed programma, het speelt een IRC-server en msn/jabber/icq client. Je verbindt je gewoon met het server programma vanuit een irc client (irssi als je graag in de console werkt) en dan kan je chatten met msn, jabber en icq (ook yahoo en anderen zijn ondersteund dacht ik). Bitlbee en irssi zitten alletwee in portage, maar bitlbee hoef je niet te installeren, er zijn ook publieke servers waarmee je je kan verbinden (dan heb je wel geen encryptie meer als je met jabber werkt).

 

Oké krijg ik toch een paar extra vragen erbij. Ik gebruik nu Skype voor telefoon en ook chat met kennissen. Peer-to-peer en is gecodeerd dus prima. Alleen bij heel veel dingen op het net staat: voor evt vragen/contact enz ga naar icq.server.bla....

Ik wil dus sec icq hebben om met mensen te praten die over een bepaald onderwerp hebben.

Ik weet alleen nog niet helemaal hoe het werkt eerljk gezegd. Ik draai geen server, ben een security freak, kun je dan ook beveiligd icq gebruiken? Of hoe moet ik dit zien? Hoe werkt die techniek in een notedop zegmaar. Medegezien het feit dat ik ook bij centericq instellingen zag staan waarvan ik dacht, hoe moet ik dat instellen.

Kortom wat zijn de vereisten voor een beveiligde sessie in icq? 

(ps: irssi ziet er goed uit!  :Smile:  )

----------

## ruben

@garo:

Als ik mij niet vergis, encrypteert msn wel het verkeer tussen client en server met ssl, yahoo gebruikt enkel plain text denk ik, en jabber kan inderdaad ssl gebruiken, als de server het ondersteunt en je dit effectief aan zet. En bovendien, kun je bij jabber er ook voor kiezen om met behulp van gpg (en dus private/public key pair) de messages tussen 2 personen volledig te encrypteren. (als je ssl gebruikt bij jabber, is het nog niet gegarandeerd dat je gesprekspartner dat ook doet op de verbinding tussen zijn client en de server).

@Fuhrer:

Ben je het zeker dat je het hebt over ICQ... je spreekt precies van zelf servers draaien en zo? ICQ is dit. Heb je het niet over IRC ? Ik ben zelf precies in al die jaren nog nergens iets tegengekomen dat mij vertelt om met een icq-server te connecteren bij vragen of zo.... wel van irc.

----------

## Führer

 *ruben wrote:*   

> @garo:
> 
> @Fuhrer:
> 
> Ben je het zeker dat je het hebt over ICQ... je spreekt precies van zelf servers draaien en zo? ICQ is dit. Heb je het niet over IRC ? Ik ben zelf precies in al die jaren nog nergens iets tegengekomen dat mij vertelt om met een icq-server te connecteren bij vragen of zo.... wel van irc.

 

Nou het is niet dat ik servers wil draaien om te om met anderen met dezelfde interesse te praten  :Smile: 

Het zou goed kunnen dat ik irc en icq door melkander haal  :Embarassed:  .

 EDIT 

Ruben, je hebt helemaal gelijk. Volgens mij ben ik toch dislectisch! Ik moet IRC hebben en niet ICQ!

----------

## GaDDiM

XChat en LostIRC zijn ook wel redelijk irc clients, vooral die laatste is heel simpel. Geen terminal, maar misschien wel het uitproberen waard.

----------

## Q-collective

Wat cli betreft kun je eens kijken naar irssi of rhapsody

----------

## Führer

 *GaDDiM wrote:*   

> XChat en LostIRC zijn ook wel redelijk irc clients, vooral die laatste is heel simpel. Geen terminal, maar misschien wel het uitproberen waard.

 

Bedankt voor de tips. Ik zit inmiddels al te werken met irssi en in de console werken is helemaal my way of working, dus dat zit wel goed. Ik moet me alleen nog inwerken met de juiste commando's, maar daar heb ik al een aardige howto voor gevonden.

Thanks for the reply's everyone!  :Laughing: 

----------

## coax

 *ruben wrote:*   

> @garo:
> 
> Als ik mij niet vergis, encrypteert msn wel het verkeer tussen client en server met ssl, yahoo gebruikt enkel plain text denk ik, en jabber kan inderdaad ssl gebruiken, als de server het ondersteunt en je dit effectief aan zet. En bovendien, kun je bij jabber er ook voor kiezen om met behulp van gpg (en dus private/public key pair) de messages tussen 2 personen volledig te encrypteren. (als je ssl gebruikt bij jabber, is het nog niet gegarandeerd dat je gesprekspartner dat ook doet op de verbinding tussen zijn client en de server).
> 
> 

 

Volgens mij bestaat de functionaliteit van ssl voor msn wel, maar dat wordt zeker en vast niet standaard gebruikt. Ge moet is wat experimenteren met ettercap of ethereal. Allebei in portage.

----------

## ruben

Awel, ik heb dat vroeger eens getest met tcpdump en voorzover ik herinner, was msn ge-encodeerd en yahoo niet, getest met gaim. Maar nu probeer ik eigenlijk zoveel mogelijk jabber te gebruiken (met psi), da's een open protocol, en tot nu toe heb ik er goeie ervaringen mee.  Maar ik kijk wel uit naar de nieuwe release van psi die tabs zou moeten ondersteunen. Ik gebruik liever gaim, maar de jabber support is niet zo goed en die crasht gewoon bij file transfers...  Nu gewoon nog iedereen in mijn omgeving ervan overtuigen om over te stappen op jabber.  :Smile: 

----------

